# FreeBSD 7 -> CISCO switches are in trunk mode



## spartacus (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, everybody! Can you help me? My operating system is FreeBSD 7.1, and I want it to conmmunicate with two CISCO switches. The ports of the CISCO switches are in trunk mode. I want to know how to configure FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2011)

Handbook: 31.5 Bridging


----------



## spartacus (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

